# Proximity of range hood exhaust to windows



## David Berkowitz

I own a condo which has no external exhaust for the range hood, but has a window immediately to the left of the range.  The entire building is electric, so there will be no venting of gas, or carbon monoxide.  The building has an open air chase, approximately 6' x 20', onto which the kitchen window opens.  So what I'd like to do is come out of the wall, above or immediately to the left of the window with a range exhaust.  Problem is I don't know whether code will permit this.  There are 3 units above, directly in line, with the same window configuration.  If I'm permitted to put a fan in the window to vent my home either because, or because I'm cooking, if there is a prohibition on my proposed vent, can someone explain why.

Thanks in advance,

David


----------



## David Berkowitz

I should add that the chase is completely outdoors and open to the sky.


----------



## Mac

Have you cleared the installation with the condo board - or whatver entity owns the common areas?


----------



## mark handler

You need to follow the manufactures installation instructions.


----------



## mtlogcabin

The "chase" you refer to could allow your cooking odors to enter into an adjoining open window above your residence,

I agree with mac get with the condo board and make sure it is not an issue then follow the manufactures installation instructions


----------



## north star

*= = =*

Is your other name "Son of Sam"?    



*= = =*


----------



## David Berkowitz

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> The "chase" you refer to could allow your cooking odors to enter into an adjoining open window above your residence,I agree with mac get with the condo board and make sure it is not an issue then follow the manufactures installation instructions


The problem here is that opening the window immediately adjacent to the range can cause the exact same thing, so the question is why not a vent instead

.


----------



## cda

is a vent a hood required with electric appliances????????


----------



## David Berkowitz

Who cares? I'd like to have an apartment that doesn't always smell like food, that I can pan sear something and send the minor bit of smoke out the window more easily.


----------



## High Desert

From the 2012 International Residential Code

M1506.2 Exhaust openings. Air exhaust openings shall terminate

not less than 3 feet (914 mm) from property lines; 3

feet (914 mm) from operable and nonoperable openings into

the building and 10 feet (3048 mm) from mechanical air

intakes except where the opening is located 3 feet (914 mm)

above the air intake. Openings shall comply with Sections

R303.5.2 and R303.6.

From the 2012 International Mechanical Code

501.3.1 Location of exhaust outlets. The termination

point of exhaust outlets and ducts discharging to the outdoors

shall be located with the following minimum distances:

3. For all environmental air exhaust: 3 feet (914 mm)

from property lines; 3 feet (914 mm) from operableopenings into buildings for all occupancies other

than Group U, and 10 feet (3048 mm) from mechanical

air intakes. Such exhaust shall not be considered

hazardous or noxious.


----------



## David Berkowitz

Well that's the answer then.  Thanks folks for your input and explanation. -- db


----------



## KZQuixote

David Berkowitz said:
			
		

> Well that's the answer then...


Beyond the condo association's opinion. The exhaust termination must be three feet away from any window and ten feet from any mechanical air intake unless that intake is three feet below the vent termination.

Bill


----------



## north star

*= = %*

Bill,



Can you please provide the applicable code sections that you cited?

Thanks!

*% = =*


----------

